# the garden club



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i hope im not doing anything illegeal here, http://uk.internations.net/gardenclub/ were pretty new so not many posts,i would appretate your stopping by.my forum is houseplant junctionno pressure,lol.thanks


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll stop by, it would be nice to learn how to grow things since I've already perfected killing them.







Lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2002)

Denny,So that's where you've been hanging out! Very nice website and forum. I took a peek and will go back there.Lori, you and I may be "twins".







I seem to have perfected the art of killing houseplants too. Which is very strange, I used to be able to grow them fairly well but in recent years they don't do well. I, not too long ago, threw out my last shriveled up pothos ivy. And I'd never had a problem with them before! Last Sunday I bought a small aloe vera. I had not had one for quite a long time and I like to keep one near the kitchen for treating burns. I've never found anything that worked so well for burns. And they're pretty too.Thanks for the URL, Denny.calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

if you have friends that might be interested please pass the url along.we need more posts.


----------

